# Question on T-splitter



## arakel (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We have a silent compressor that we bought, and it came with this T-splitter that we can't find anywhere! We need another one because this one is leaking air. The ends with the black rings are where the plastic hoses enter that are attached to the tools. The black rings get pushed in and tighten around the hose.

Does anyone recognize this part? If so, can you please provide suggestions as to where I should look to find it?

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## arakel (May 11, 2011)

*Photos*

Sorry, the photo links are here...

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ghG_wKDNTamO-IjXkgfl1DWq6P7lmGfTX8aYIt318JM?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pwZW9VNNgSg0bZgnkTYERDWq6P7lmGfTX8aYIt318JM?feat=directlink


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

ok thats a compression fitting joint that goes to, what looks to be regular pipe threds, a plumbing shop should have it, if not fittings of this nature are on anything equiped with air brakes, so a big rig shop, or mabe a rv shop that has high end diesel motorhomes

thats a push together fitting you can swap it for one with a compression fitting of this nature

Compression fitting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

hope i helped


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i know the wiki example is for rigid pipe but they do make them for plastic line too, like i said try a plumbing store or a GOOD hardware store, not like lowes or home depot where the guy who hleps you is just looking for a part that looks like yours meanwhile he dont know a hammer from a frying pan


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

It is called a Male Branch Tee/ Push to connect fitting. Grainger/MSC Supply and that type supply stores sell them. Looks like a 1/4 tube x 1/4 tubex 1/4 NPT. 
Also if you have a Parker Hydraulic Store, they make and sell them.


----------

